# My log cabin quilt



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Just finished quilting the log cabin quilt for my inlaws. I named it "Pete and Bev's Hideaway". Tomorrow night is the binding night. I definitely am going to have to make one of these for me!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty! Log cabin's one of my favorite patterns and I love the way you put it together.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - that is really nice all done up. You're so quick in doing these quilts - I'm impressed with that.


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

Was wondering how many arms MacaReenie has!! Really like the layout you used & since I have a whole set of unfinished log cabin blocks somewhere.....I'm going to dig them out & see if I can do the same.

Great gift ~ they better LOVE this quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh it's just beautiful! I love log cabins quilts too, but have yet to make one. I wonder if I have enough scraps yet? I love yours!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is beautiful! I want to make a log cabin quilt for our bed...if I ever finish the ones for the kids!


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

I really like your layout. I don't think I've ever seen it that way !! It's very pretty !!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

So pretty. You must not have pets, especially a cat, because when I spread quilts out on the floor I immediately have furry company.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I love that so much! I echo what everyone says on the stunning layout! Lovely!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I love log cabins!! thanks for sharing.. I always enjoy your work..


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

It IS a beaute. Lucky inlaws.
I think you picked the right layout.
BTW, is this quilt a true square? 6X6 blocks, but photo may just seem to make it look just a tad longer than wide.
s


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!!!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow! That is a beautiful quilt!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice job! I am sure your in-laws will really treasure it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:bouncy:
It is soooooo beautiful....now set back and have a cup of  coffee...
They are going to LOVE IT !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! This is my favorite quilt I have ever done. Such a simple block but so much impact depending on the layout. Believe it or not, Fairviewfarm, I have 3 cats. Mine also are almost always all over my projects, but I this picture was taken at about 12:30 or 1 in the morning and they were all snoozing!!
The blocks are all 12 inches, casusbelli. It is just an awful angle. I use my cellphone to take the pics and either their a little distorted or the colors don't come out true. Someday I will learn to use my digital camera! lol


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Reenie, I've watched your progress on this beautiful quilt on your blog. Now I want to make one for our bed. Thanks for the inspiration.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's very beautiful! I think I like the log cabin quilt better than any other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Really nice job !!! Im working on a Log Cabin, but it wont be as big !!! I like your layout you used !!!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the colors of your quilt. It looks great.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful and wonderful design!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. Anyone would be thrilled to own one like it.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

What a beautiful gift!


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

beautiful


----------

